

What Cheap Beer Can Teach You About Social Media Marketing  - bhartzer
http://www.standingdog.com/blog/what-cheap-beer-taught-me-about-social-media-marketing/

======
bhartzer
Hmm, if cheap beer is related to social media marketing, what is a good,
expensive, imported beer related to?

